# Is Fresco Harmony washable?



## quickpatch (Mar 15, 2012)

After seeing the thread for Fresco Harmony, I remembered that 7 or eight years ago I went to a training session for a product that did the same thing as Fresco Harmony. The crazy part was that the color was added with dry compounds and did not make the wall water proof. This product which I don't remember the name of could not be cleaned. It would wash right off. If there was a problem you were supposed to wet it a little and rub the problem away by moving the material around. We were told that adding a glazing or clear coat was not a good idea. I did not see anywhere on the FH site that mentioned it is washable. Does anyone know if it is washable.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Yes it is. The final coat is done with an acrylic sealer that besides making it wipable, gives your walls a very nice finish!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

quickpatch said:


> After seeing the thread for Fresco Harmony, I remembered that 7 or eight years ago I went to a training session for a product that did the same thing as Fresco Harmony. The crazy part was that the color was added with dry compounds and did not make the wall water proof. This product which I don't remember the name of could not be cleaned. It would wash right off. If there was a problem you were supposed to wet it a little and rub the problem away by moving the material around. We were told that adding a glazing or clear coat was not a good idea. I did not see anywhere on the FH site that mentioned it is washable. Does anyone know if it is washable.


The product you may be thinking of is called American Clay. Also founded in Albuquerque. People constantly complane about it. It's 100$ per bag and will do less footage than a box of mud. You have to prep the wall too. Great question. Thanks Desert. You are correct. However we do sacrifice some wall durability with effeciency. You can wipe it but it's comparable to a satin paint. Not completely indestructable but you can do multiple coats of sealer. In my bathroom I did three coats of sealer behind the sink and under the towel bar. Multiple coats of sealer adds durability but also adds time. My cousin lives in Spokane btw. My dad is in Tri-Cities. PM me your address and we can get you a color pack to try.


----------



## quickpatch (Mar 15, 2012)

*Very exiting*

Thanks, Nick. I will try to figure out the IM. You are right it was American Clay. There were about 20 people in the room for the training class. There was a lot of energy and excitement. When we found out it was not washable, the air went out of the room in a rush. We all kind of looked at each other thinking "Are they crazy or just stupid" The crowd pretty much melted out the door as the class ended. I am going to research this thoroughly. Any help you can provide will be appreciated. The potential benefit to a company that adds a stylish new product can be tremendous. I was working on a Dentist's house back in the 90's. Faux painting was the new, great thing. The customer was paying $5.00 per square foot to have this artist faux paint the fireplace wall in his main living room. He liked it so much that he had the artist do every wall in the entire home.


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

I just completed my first Fresco Harmony job last week. It's a very easy method for someone with drywall experience. When I finished the job, all the customer kept saying was "I love it, I love it". You cannot compare a faux finish paint job with this stuff. I'm very excited about the potential extra business this will bring to me. Best thing about it is they no longer see you as just a drywaller but also an artist!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

quickpatch said:


> Thanks, Nick. I will try to figure out the IM. You are right it was American Clay. There were about 20 people in the room for the training class. There was a lot of energy and excitement. When we found out it was not washable, the air went out of the room in a rush. We all kind of looked at each other thinking "Are they crazy or just stupid" The crowd pretty much melted out the door as the class ended. I am going to research this thoroughly. Any help you can provide will be appreciated. The potential benefit to a company that adds a stylish new product can be tremendous. I was working on a Dentist's house back in the 90's. Faux painting was the new, great thing. The customer was paying $5.00 per square foot to have this artist faux paint the fireplace wall in his main living room. He liked it so much that he had the artist do every wall in the entire home.


Ha ha. I spoke with one of the American Clay investors out of Sante Fe. They're still touting that stuff. I'm all for entrepreneural vigor but a product selling for 12.00 a sq ft (in some instances) needs to hold up. I've made it my business to be knowledgeable about these various products. It's serendipity that I moved to Albuquerque and there was an innovative surface movement. Many people early on tried to dissuade me from Fresco Harmony. I dabbled in an acrylic system for a bit but ran into problems. The base product was too expensive, and it didn't cover existing texture. Besides, I was a drywaller, I liked working with mud. The combination of the sealer we recommend http://www.thepaintstore.com/Modern_Masters_Venetian_Plaster_Top_Coat_p/vp-300.htm?1=1&CartID=0
And mud is simply a match made in heaven. I don't see Fresco Harmony as a fad or trend. Drywall is a difficult industry. Fresco Harmony offered me a way out. I see it as a game changer. When you start adding color you begin to see walls differently.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

What kind of sealer do you use, I only know sealer that you have to roll on.. ? thin sealer..


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Pytlik said:


> What kind of sealer do you use, I only know sealer that you have to roll on.. ? thin sealer..


Click on the link. Modern Masters.


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

mld said:


> Click on the link. Modern Masters.


Cant find anything like that in my place..


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Look for an acrylic Venetian plaster sealer. Trowel applied.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Click on the link. It's a trowel on sealer. Check out YouTube Fresco Harmony for a variety of videos demonstrating sealer applications. We did a project in Manhattan a couple years ago. ABC village. It made it through the flood though they had to replace their base boards. Again, not bullet proof. It's wipeable with a damp towel and you can sand scuff marks off. It's very patchable because the color consistsncy of the all purpose readymix. 
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Modern_Masters_Venetian_Plaster_Top_Coat_p/vp-300.htm?1=1&CartID=0


----------

